# New FEDERAL SKILLED WORKER LISTS



## canadacanada (Mar 24, 2012)

I would like to know that when will be the new lists for federal Skilled worker immigration visa come out ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

canadacanada said:


> I would like to know that when will be the new lists for federal Skilled worker immigration visa come out ?


Usually July sometime.


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

canadacanada said:


> I would like to know that when will be the new lists for federal Skilled worker immigration visa come out ?


I suspect it will come out sometime in June ready for 1 July. Not long to wait for the supposed new system and list. I hear there is a change pending on points awarded for age and perhaps more use of getting your education and qualifications verified before applications are submitted. That is radical. 

Mrs fletch waited over 12 months for her nursing assessment to be done!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

fletcher m said:


> I suspect it will come out sometime in June ready for 1 July. Not long to wait for the supposed new system and list. *I hear there is a change pending on points awarded for age and perhaps more use of getting your education and qualifications verified before applications are submitted*. That is radical.
> 
> Mrs fletch waited over 12 months for her nursing assessment to be done!


Hi, 

Would you mind sharing the source of this information?

Thanks in advance.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It was in the news a couple of times over the past months.
But here, you can find some online information: Canada’s Economic Action Plan 2012 – Proposed changes to Canada’s Economic Immigration System
News Release – Economic Growth and Prosperity the Focus of Immigration Changes
News Release – Building a Fast and Flexible Economic Immigration System


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

EVHB said:


> It was in the news a couple of times over the past months.
> But here, you can find some online information: Canada’s Economic Action Plan 2012 – Proposed changes to Canada’s Economic Immigration System
> News Release – Economic Growth and Prosperity the Focus of Immigration Changes
> News Release – Building a Fast and Flexible Economic Immigration System


Thanks for replying on my behalf, very grateful. Glad I am not the only one that has seen and read this.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

EVHB said:


> It was in the news a couple of times over the past months.
> But here, you can find some online information: Canada’s Economic Action Plan 2012 – Proposed changes to Canada’s Economic Immigration System
> News Release – Economic Growth and Prosperity the Focus of Immigration Changes
> News Release – Building a Fast and Flexible Economic Immigration System


Hi,

Thanks for the links. Somebody at the office mentioned it yesterday, but she couldn't share any link(s) to it.

It is interesting to see how Canada is shaping up their immigration policies to satisfy market needs, whilst providing a strong financial substitute for those in retirement age. Like *fletcher m* says: radical, but very interesting.

I wonder which country(ies) will provide the most young professionals to this pool.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the links. Somebody at the office mentioned it yesterday, but she couldn't share any link(s) to it.
> 
> ...


Clearly a surge from the UK, it is all the talk at the mo in this part of the world and the affluent asians will likely make up the majority I suspect. I missed the point on the "strong financial substitutes for the retired" what is that about? I really do not have a clue how we will fund our retirement in canada, it is a part of our plan that is grey at present, what sort of retirement package does the country provide to those that retire in canada? Cheers.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

fletcher m said:


> Clearly a surge from the UK, it is all the talk at the mo in this part of the world and the affluent asians will likely make up the majority I suspect. I missed the point on the "strong financial substitutes for the retired" what is that about? I really do not have a clue how we will fund our retirement in canada, it is a part of our plan that is grey at present, what sort of retirement package does the country provide to those that retire in canada? Cheers.


Hi,
I must agree with you, the Skilled Labor Market in Canada will be satisfied by a huge amount of young professionals from the UK and Asia. (Look out for South-Americans, there is a interesting trend going on there.)

IMHO, the strategy is to allow/attract younger families to set roots and somehow settle there permanently. By doing so, Canada will be able to sustain their public system more efficiently, as their population is aging rapidly and their birth rate is rather slow. For instance, once you retire others will have to make contributions to support your benefits. Whether is Health Care or Housing; That's what I mean by saying: "strong financial substitute for those in retirement age"

In order to fund your retirement in Canada, I would suggest to either have a chat with a Financial Planner or start by simply "forcing" yourself to save money every time you get a pay check. If you have just arrived/landed, give it some time and cover the essentials. Once that is taken care of, invest either there in Canada or here in the UK.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> In order to fund your retirement in Canada, I would suggest to either have a chat with a Financial Planner or start by simply "forcing" yourself to save money every time you get a pay check. If you have just arrived/landed, give it some time and cover the essentials. Once that is taken care of, invest either there in Canada or here in the UK.
> ...


I have plenty of provision here 3 private pensions, and I have contributed 30 years into the UK state system too, what i do not know is what does the canadian system give canadian citizens for 15 years + work in Canada, that is what I will be, a settled canadian citizen. Any ideas?


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> I must agree with you, the Skilled Labor Market in Canada will be satisfied by a huge amount of young professionals from the UK and Asia. (Look out for South-Americans, there is a interesting trend going on there.)
> 
> 
> ...


We have had many South American immigrants in UK, Brazilians & Columbians particularly, they have a lot to return home for also, the south american continent is booming at the present time and they have much to look forward to.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

fletcher m said:


> I have plenty of provision here 3 private pensions, and I have contributed 30 years into the UK state system too, what i do not know is what does the canadian system give canadian citizens for 15 years + work in Canada, that is what I will be, a settled canadian citizen. Any ideas?


Not much, and even less in 15 years (likely 20 years as they are increasing the retirement/pension age). There are two different pensions, CPP and OAS. See links for rates. One I think everyone gets (OAS) and the other (CPP) is based on your contributions.

You should still be able to collect your UK pensions from Canada though.


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Not much, and even less in 15 years (likely 20 years as they are increasing the retirement/pension age). There are two different pensions, CPP and OAS. See links for rates. One I think everyone gets (OAS) and the other (CPP) is based on your contributions.
> 
> You should still be able to collect your UK pensions from Canada though.


Thanks. i'll look through that now.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There are two basic components to Canadian retirement.

1) OAS (Old Age Security) which at present is $540.12/month indexed. Payable at age 65.
After 15 years of residency you would receive 15/40ths of the amount. Every Canadian receives it regardless of work history. Old Age Security (OAS) Program

2) CPP (Canada Pension Plan) is a mandatory contributory plan. Contributions are based on employment income and payout based on contributions and years in plan. Payable at age 65 but can be taken at 60 on a reduced amount. Canada Pension Plan Retirement Pension

Both are taxable. There are other components based on low income but given your 3 pensions and UK Gov't pension it's unlikely you would qualify.


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

fletcher m said:


> Thanks. i'll look through that now.


Old Age Security Pension (OAS)


OAS
to qualify - 10 years from age 18 and in canada as a resident or citizen, if you have left canada 20 years. At present about $500 per month I think. payable prorata.


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Both are taxable. There are other components based on low income but given your 3 pensions and UK Gov't pension it's unlikely you would qualify.


Oh ******!


----------



## Close Shave Dave (Jun 16, 2012)

When I get old and run out of money, take me to the nearest bridge and push me off.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Use the laws of gravitation and DIY! ;-)


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

Close Shave Dave said:


> When I get old and run out of money, take me to the nearest bridge and push me off.


Hello dave, welcome to the forum!


----------

